

Sales figures for an ebook compared to it's hardback edition - bensummers
http://meandmybigmouth.typepad.com/scottpack/2010/08/some-digital-numbers.html

======
garyrichardson
I wonder if we'll start seeing book contracts that say "if sales drop below X
for Y months, the ebook price goes from Z to Q."

Is this how iTunes handles its cheaper songs?

